# the old 47mm or 44mm decision on a 7" wrist



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

I purchased my first Steinhart this last week and I'm lovin it. I got the SAWLE which as you know is about 44mm square. The size is just about perfect for that watch. I'm seriously looking for my second Steinhart, a pilot model. I'd like to have a couple of watches of significantly different styles to fit different occasions. My wrist is a touch over 7" and I'm wondering if I can pull off a 47mm watch or if I should stick with a 44mm. 

Does anyone with my wrist size have a 44mm and a 47mm that they could shoot a wrist shot of each and post it for a comparison. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

i think you can. i have 7.5 wrist and my 47mm navb looks great.
i think your wrist size is about the minimum required size to pull it off.
i tend to think anything smaller and it might be too big.
of course taste and looks are an opinion;-) and too each their own!


----------



## Watch Gazer (May 19, 2010)

7 inch wrist with a 50mm watch no problem.


----------



## bellamy (Dec 28, 2009)

I think you'll be fine so long as your wrist is >7"..

I have a 6.5~6.75" wrist but I own 3 47mm watches :-d

Sure.. It might overhang a little but to me, a pilot is supposed to be big anyway.. And everyone around me never gave me negative comments abt the watch due to its size on my wrist.. My advice: just get the 47mm since it'll portrait more presence on your wrist :-!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

I have a 7" wrist & am very happy with my 47mm Nav's. They are big but that is the basis of the flieger watch, being big..... Knowing this makes it easier to wear them.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Thanks all. I have a thing for the 47mm Nav B Uhr manual but just wasn't sure I could wear that size. I think it'll be fine so the 47mm it is.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, the 47mm are quite hard to pass up.

What you can do should the 47mm Nav not suit you is send it back to Steinhart & request an exchange for the 44mm Nav.B. Gunter is quite accommodating, but you need to discuss it with him first & also you would need to do it within 30 days of purchase. I somehow think however, that you will love the 47mm.....:-!



m6rk said:


> Thanks all. I have a thing for the 47mm Nav B Uhr manual but just wasn't sure I could wear that size. I think it'll be fine so the 47mm it is.


----------



## mikeb (Feb 26, 2007)

47mm is fine on my 7 and a bit inch wrist - see avatar. The Steinhart 47mm case and crown sit extremely comfortably on the wrist and look great.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Thanks Mike. I went ahead and ordered the Nav B-Uhr VINTAGE automatic at 47mm. The second Steinhart I've ordered in as many weeks...I'm out of control... Help me!...Hehe


----------



## BIGPOCKETS (Sep 22, 2009)

...go LARGE....then you'll never go back!
I have this one & only Steinnie & now all my others are judged by his size!








Even my OMEGA PLANET OCEAN chrono feels small.
Good luck!
:-!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

hi
i have a 7 Inch wrist and LOVE the fit & look of the 47mm. |> :-!
as been said before, a Pilot watch is suppose to be Big.. i honestly find the 44mm a bit small for my taste.;-)

take a look at these 2 Steinharts 47mm . i have many Pictures of them but i specifically picked out these pics to show you how the Watches fit without the Lugs extending over my wrist.! (but i also have a Flat wrist which helps pulling them off).

i'd say go for it and you won't be disppointed.. as BIGPOCKETS said: once you go large you won't go back .! ;-)

Cheers
Tony


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

I agree Tony, those look great on you. Looking forward to the Nav B-Uhr VINTAGE arriving. This will be the largest watch I've owned.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

It's not just the diameter of the wrist, but the shape of the wrist also, that matters. Oval (flat and wide) wrists handle a larger watch better than round wrists do. An oval 7" wrist can handle a 47mm piece; a round 7" wrist may not (IMHO, of course).


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, you know the only help or advice we can give is in the form of encouragement. Ofcourse, we will wait till your second Steinhart arrives but when it does expect that we will then continue to encourage a third purchase....We call it Steinhartitis & it seems you now have it bad...:-d...:-d...:-!



m6rk said:


> Thanks Mike. I went ahead and ordered the Nav B-Uhr VINTAGE automatic at 47mm. *The second Steinhart I've ordered in as many weeks...I'm out of control... Help me!...Hehe*


----------



## rec (Feb 18, 2006)

You'll be fine with a 47mm. I don't know, however, if the watch will be as "balanced" as the 44mm.. This is definately an issue that is subjective; I wish I could see a 47mm. with 24mm lugs--the 44mm should look a bit smaller of course--but I'm left wondering if if the lug size fits that watch better. I'm aware that the IWC BP is also 47/22--but the pics of the 44mm steinharts show a more balanced watch IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

bellamy said:


> I think you'll be fine so long as your wrist is >7"..
> 
> I have a 6.5~6.75" wrist but I own 3 47mm watches :-d
> 
> Sure.. It might overhang a little but to me, a pilot is supposed to be big anyway.. And everyone around me never gave me negative comments abt the watch due to its size on my wrist.. My advice: just get the 47mm since it'll portrait more presence on your wrist :-!


omg...that does look big...good for you that you are comfortable wearing it!:-! However, I'm feeling good about my decision for the 44mm manual...should be arriving today!!:-d:-d:-d
Two Steinharts down...now what about that Aviator series....hehehehe


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Riker said:


> Well, you know the only help or advice we can give is in the form of encouragement. Ofcourse, we will wait till your second Steinhart arrives but when it does expect that we will then continue to encourage a third purchase....We call it Steinhartitis & it seems you now have it bad...:-d...:-d...:-!


Yea, I hear ya Riker...I think I did catch a little of it. Two of them are going to have to do for while. I've got to stop visiting their website..just too tempting.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

m6rk said:


> Yea, I hear ya Riker...I think I did catch a little of it. Two of them are going to have to do for while. I've got to stop visiting their website..just too tempting.


:-d I'll race you to number three!!!:-d
You definitely need a diver!;-)


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

hi rec
i also thought the 47mm Diameter with a 24mm Lug width is more Balanced up until i got my Nav-B Muster. it looks much nicer than i thought. it's also something you get used to pretty quick. 
BTW. the IWC BP is 46,2 mm and looks smaller than Steinhart.! ( the Size difference is more noticeable in the Flesh than Picture.)

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 
agree with you all the way.
a buddy of mine tried my Steinhart on his 8,5 Inch Round Wrist and didn't look good.
it showes that Wrist Size is not the only thing to consider.!!


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

We'll I'll find out in a few days. I ordered it Sunday evening Honolulu time and it was shipped by morning. Should be here sometime this week. I did try on the IWC big pilot watch the other day at the local jewelry store and it didn't look that big, that is after my eyes cleared form the shock of the price, like was mentioned above. So I'm hoping it won't look too huge. My rist is somewhat in between flat and oval. I'll post photos when I get it.


----------



## bellamy (Dec 28, 2009)

highway61 said:


> omg...that does look big...good for you that you are comfortable wearing it!:-! However, I'm feeling good about my decision for the 44mm manual...should be arriving today!!:-d:-d:-d
> Two Steinharts down...now what about that Aviator series....hehehehe


Howbout an Aviator GMT :-!


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

bellamy said:


> Howbout an Aviator GMT :-!


..just sooo tempting!!!
is one new watch per month too much???:-d:-d:-d


----------



## rukrem (Apr 13, 2009)

bellamy said:


> Howbout an Aviator GMT :-!


+1 for Aviator GMT


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

m6rk said:


> We'll I'll find out in a few days. I ordered it Sunday evening Honolulu time and it was shipped by morning. Should be here sometime this week. I did try on the IWC big pilot watch the other day at the local jewelry store and it didn't look that big, that is after my eyes cleared form the shock of the price, like was mentioned above. So I'm hoping it won't look too huge. My rist is somewhat in between flat and oval. I'll post photos when I get it.


is the IWC Big Pilot expensive then????:-d:-d:-d
with unlimited funds would definitely be on my list of must buys!


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

highway61 said:


> is the IWC Big Pilot expensive then????:-d:-d:-d
> with unlimited funds would definitely be on my list of must buys!


The one I tried on was over 10k


----------



## Boomer07 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to the forums at watchuseek.com, I actually came across this site when researching Steinhart timepieces. I've been emailing with Gunter for the past seven days and I finally pulled the trigger on not one but TWO Steinharts this afternoon. I went with the Nav B-Chrono 47 (ordered the extra pilot edition alligator strap in black for this baby) and the Nav B-Uhr Pink Gold. 

Anyone have the B-Uhr in pink gold they can share pics of? Both watches are 47mm which initially made me very nervous as I'm used to the small face of a Rolex Datejust - but I figured it was time to add a couple big watches to the collection.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

G'day Boomer07 & welcome to WUS & the Steinhart forum...:-!

Congrats on your double order. You are going to be excited when you open both boxes I guarantee.....

The Pink gold Nav.B is a bit rare so pics are hard to come by. There is one member, Blackwolf from Singapore who has one but he hasn't been around for a long time. There is a pic he posted in one of my threads back in 2008 here.....:-!



Boomer07 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forums at watchuseek.com, I actually came across this site when researching Steinhart timepieces. I've been emailing with Gunter for the past seven days and I finally pulled the trigger on not one but TWO Steinharts this afternoon. I went with the Nav B-Chrono 47 (ordered the extra pilot edition alligator strap in black for this baby) and the Nav B-Uhr Pink Gold.
> 
> Anyone have the B-Uhr in pink gold they can share pics of? Both watches are 47mm which initially made me very nervous as I'm used to the small face of a Rolex Datejust - but I figured it was time to add a couple big watches to the collection.


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

Wow, that pink gold version looks really nice! The AVIATION pink gold / carbon is another very interesting looking watch. I love the Aviation series, they really wear nicely and the pink gold one looks very unique.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the Steinhart Forum.
i wouldn't be nervous about the Size but rather excited.
but the only problem i'm seeing here is that after wearing your 47mm Watches your Rolex will look so tiny and won't get any Wrist time.:-(
Cheers
Tony


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Tony A.H said:


> Welcome to the Steinhart Forum.
> i wouldn't be nervous about the Size but rather excited.
> but the only problem i'm seeing here is that after wearing your 47mm Watches your Rolex will look so tiny and won't get any Wrist time.:-(
> Cheers
> Tony


:-d poooor lil rolly!!!!:-d


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

My personal "test" for sizing is that the lugs of the watch CAN NOT extend past the edges of my wrist. 47mm fits this "test" on my 7.5" wrists, but just barely. I still find 47mm borderline too big for me.


----------



## Boomer07 (Jun 1, 2010)

Riker, thanks for posting the pic of the B-Uhr in pink gold. It looks beautiful - just as I imagined. I'll post pics of both once they arrive - hopefully next week. How's Gunther with the shipping, does anyone know?

Thanks everyone else for the warm welcome - I'm excited to be a part of the Steinhart forum. You know, I just discovered this beautiful watches when searching for an alternative to the Tag Carrera Day Date cv2a10. I first looked at the Glycines chronos and then the Glycine KMU 48 Limted Edition - which is apparently sold out everywhere. Then I came across Steinhart and the rest is history. 

M6rk, the aviation pink gold was a definite contender for me when trying to decide between on a pink gold Steiny. I think my next one will be the Triton 100 ATM black or the Aviation stainless steel black/orange. Anyone have wrist pics of either?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Boomer07 said:


> Riker, thanks for posting the pic of the B-Uhr in pink gold. It looks beautiful - just as I imagined. I'll post pics of both once they arrive - hopefully next week. How's Gunther with the shipping, does anyone know?
> 
> Thanks everyone else for the warm welcome - I'm excited to be a part of the Steinhart forum. You know, I just discovered this beautiful watches when searching for an alternative to the Tag Carrera Day Date cv2a10. I first looked at the Glycines chronos and then the Glycine KMU 48 Limted Edition - which is apparently sold out everywhere. Then I came across Steinhart and the rest is history.
> 
> M6rk, the aviation pink gold was a definite contender for me when trying to decide between on a pink gold Steiny. I think my next one will be the Triton 100 ATM black or the Aviation stainless steel black/orange. Anyone have wrist pics of either?


I can vouch for the Triton, was my first Steinhart, soon followed by number two!;-)
I'll see if I can produce some pics for you :-!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

handwound said:


> My personal "test" for sizing is that the lugs of the watch CAN NOT extend past the edges of my wrist. 47mm fits this "test" on my 7.5" wrists, but just barely. I still find 47mm borderline too big for me.


Agreed! 44-45mm is pretty much my limit on my 7.5" wrist, might make an exception for a Big Pilot though!;-)


----------



## Boomer07 (Jun 1, 2010)

highway61 said:


> I can vouch for the Triton, was my first Steinhart, soon followed by number two!;-)
> I'll see if I can produce some pics for you :-!


Thanks! That would be fantastic - I'm really interested in how that baby looks on a wrist.:thanks What was your second Steinhart? Another Triton?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Boomer07 said:


> Thanks! That would be fantastic - I'm really interested in how that baby looks on a wrist.:thanks What was your second Steinhart? Another Triton?


 nope, nav b 11 44mm hand driven, have a benarus remora on pre-order so thought I'd go for a flieger , plus I really wanted a hand wound model. The quality on both Steinharts is well beyond their price point!:-!


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

Boomer07 said:


> Thanks! That would be fantastic - I'm really interested in how that baby looks on a wrist.:thanks What was your second Steinhart? Another Triton?


here goes, used cameraphone so not the best pic!;-)


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Boomer have a look at this new thread posted a few hours ago by Solo. Plenty of pics in there of his newly aquired Pink Glod Nav.B.....;-)


----------



## bellamy (Dec 28, 2009)

highway61 said:


> ..just sooo tempting!!!
> is one new watch per month too much???:-d:-d:-d


Well.. i bought one watch per month for five months :-d they're all nice watches so i couldn't resist!! b-)

So.. just do it!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

bellamy said:


> Well.. i bought one watch per month for five months :-d they're all nice watches so i couldn't resist!! b-)


excellent!! that aviator is calling...was going to get the GMT but there seem to have been some issues with that one , plus I like the idea of handwound watches right now;-). hard keeping all the autos going without a watchwinder!:-d


----------



## bellamy (Dec 28, 2009)

highway61 said:


> excellent!! that aviator is calling...was going to get the GMT but there seem to have been some issues with that one , plus I like the idea of handwound watches right now;-). hard keeping all the autos going without a watchwinder!:-d


haha yes i'll agree that i'd rather wind the manual watches rather than the auto ones for some reason.. ;-) issues with GMT? could you please enlighten me?? what problems?? :think:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

bellamy said:


> haha yes i'll agree that i'd rather wind the manual watches rather than the auto ones for some reason.. ;-) issues with GMT? could you please enlighten me?? what problems?? :think:


check out thread started 31st March by Rukrem...nothing too terrible but about the only negatives I've found about Steinharts!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

One of those things I guess, but the best explanation by way of alleviatinig concerns is that issues/problems that arise compared to the number of Aviation GMTs sold or any watch in the collection are very, very small....;-)



highway61 said:


> check out thread started 31st March by Rukrem...nothing too terrible but about the only negatives I've found about Steinharts!


----------



## m6rk (May 20, 2010)

I love manual watches...simplicity is the best design! OK..I just bought the Nav B vintage that is an automatic because I think it rocks but I wish it was a manual wind!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2010)

m6rk said:


> I love manual watches...simplicity is the best design! OK..I just bought the Nav B vintage that is an automatic because I think it rocks but I wish it was a manual wind!


Indeed, and at the risk of going off topic, I've just been looking at the Tourby Big Pilot/Aviator watches...very tempting! Wonder if anyone has knowledge of their relative quality? The prices seem pretty reasonable for what they are offering..


----------



## Boomer07 (Jun 1, 2010)

Riker, thanks for pointing me to that thread. An absolutely gorgeous piece, no doubt.


----------

